# Tmorrow is the day...



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all
.... is the day I pick up the pup with no name. We have approx a three hour
drive home with the pup. Not sure whether to put her in a crate for the journey home on on a blanket on a lap... seems quite a divide on the subject!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Blanket on the lap, she/he will be more comfortable and feel more secure, it may be the first long journey in the car, and it will help with bonding. 
Good Luck I am sure you are so excited....and Maybe in the 3 hrs home puppy will get it's name.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo great stuff, enjoy your day... I'd just go with the blanket, you wont be able to resist the cuddle and your pup will feel safe, giving you the 3 hours drive home to decide on a name lol x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I think we were posting at the same time Amanda ... well its 5.15 here and I'm off out for my tea soon where as you'll just be thinking about lunch !!!!!!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How exciting .. remember we will want to see lots of pics of No Name settled in at home


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooooooooh how exciting.,remember plenty of piccies when you get back,cant wait


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Yay, you must be fizzing with excitement :jumping: Hope journey goes well and can't wait to hear all about No Name's adventures in new home. Best wishes, Karen.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wilfiboy said:


> I think we were posting at the same time Amanda ... well its 5.15 here and I'm off out for my tea soon where as you'll just be thinking about lunch !!!!!!!


lol yup, just had lunch!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh how exciting! I'm sure someone said you should take a towel as they are more absorbent than a blanket, and some baby wipes?

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

On your lap - lots of cuddles needed - our breeder told us to when we picked up Treacle!
On No Names' name - what about an anagram of No Name?
that should keep you busy tonight!
lol
Enjoy your exciting day tomorrow


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Or nearly No Name - Naomi


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Manneo :laugh:


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Wow, such imaginations - defo lost my creative streak somewhere along the way!!. Yes I am very excited ( probably more than a man of my age should be)
Think I will take the crate along with me and see how it goes...
Thanks for the goodluck wishes and suggestions, will update tomorrow.


----------



## wendy diane (May 21, 2011)

We are picking up our Little FLo tomorrow too!! Have packed her bag and not sure how we are going to sleep tonight!! We plan to leave at 7:00 ish to get to Ludlow at 9 ish!! Yay! Lots of photos of cockapoos and their first day at home tomorrow!!
Can't believe that the day has arrived. We are taking plastic sheet and cosy blanket for Flo! Lots of cuddles and kind words and I'm sure she will be fine, We will have to compare notes tomorrow! Hope you find a good name soon! Look forward to homecoming posts tomorrow!
Wendy and Little Flo xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Tomorrow is a very important day ...you will be well and truly Cockapoo'ed .... good times from now onwards xxxx Enjoy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Good luck everyone ... i was just coming back to this thread to say Naomi .... just to see Ive been beaten lol x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great minds think alike Karen 
Have a great day with Little Flo tomorrow Wendy, hope you manage some sleep. Not sure I will sleep either, so excited about going to JD to choose my pup, have to leave at 6, it'll take @ 5 1/2 hours


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Are you going tomorrow Ali ? ... if so you'll be tossing and turning all night, do you find out tomorrow if you can have the one you've got your eye on or do you get to know later.... ooooh the anticipation, really hope it goes well... cant wait to see who ends up being your baby x x x x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Karen, yes, early start. I honestly have tossed and turned every night this week, we're off on hols tomorrow too, so I can catch up! I am so excited, I can't remember the last time I was this hyper. We're pretty high up on the list, so I'm likely to find out tomorrow. I have my eye on one pup in particular, but we'll see....
I'll post as soon as I can and let you know


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I knew you'd posted that you had an idea. Have a safe journey a fabulous time puppy picking ( who would nt) and a great holiday, now go to bed, good luck and sweet dreams x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks Karen  just seen JD posting - holding out in case the video reappears!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Today is the day Ali!! Hope you have a fab time


----------

